# Super Twin Monark Ad



## hemij51 (Sep 13, 2020)

Does anyone have a printable version of this ad I can make into a poster? Thanks


----------



## hemij51 (Jul 5, 2021)

Bump


----------



## hemij51 (Jul 24, 2021)

No one has this??? Come on now.....


----------



## toyman (Aug 9, 2021)

Did you notice the pulleys in this ad.They are geared.I have an early 49 model that has these on it.Never seen another


----------

